# Submitted Review Question



## imjustme (Jul 1, 2010)

I hope this is the proper board for this question:

I submitted a review of Eckhert place in San Antonio, TX, which was acknowledged by TUG on 6/l0.

Then I submitted  a review of Leisure Club International at Padre Island in Corpus Christi, TX, which was acknowledged by TUG on 6/26.

So far neither review has appeared on the Texas reviews page.  I'm wondering if there's a big backlog of reviews waiting for publication, or if I've done something wrong.

Thanks for whatever info you can give me.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 1, 2010)

imjustme said:


> I hope this is the proper board for this question:
> 
> I submitted a review of Eckhert place in San Antonio, TX, which was acknowledged by TUG on 6/l0.
> 
> ...



All reviews are usually submitted by the review manager for that area within a week (usually on weekends)

While I do see a review submitted for Padre island on the 26th, I do not see any review for the other resort submitted on the 6/10

I show you submitted an eckhart place review on 5/10 however, but it is posted on the review page for that resort?


----------



## imjustme (Jul 2, 2010)

*What am I doing wrong?*

The date 6/l0 was a typo--TUG actually acknowledged receipt on 5/l0.

But I still can't find it anywhere on the Texas page. Getting a review published isn't a real big deal for me, but I hadn't seen any reviews of Eckhert Place on TUG and I thought perhaps it'd be useful for people who are going to be in the San Antonio area to know something about the condos.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 3, 2010)

Looks to be newly added, no pictures yet and such.

yours is the only review listed

http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=44e52f0c-2cfa-4bc1-84b0-1f674f5128a9


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 14, 2010)

*Similar problem*

I posted a review on the Sunset Harbor Resort last week.  This resort is not yet listed in TUG and will be its first official review. I was also notified that it was received.  I also posted this review in the Central section of TUGBBS. Do I need to be more patient?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 14, 2010)

pianodinosaur said:


> I posted a review on the Sunset Harbor Resort last week.  This resort is not yet listed in TUG and will be its first official review. I was also notified that it was received.  I also posted this review in the Central section of TUGBBS. Do I need to be more patient?



Reviews thafor resorts not in the database must wait for the resort to be added unfortunately.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 14, 2010)

How are the resorts added to the data base?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 14, 2010)

pianodinosaur said:


> How are the resorts added to the data base?



They are added to the resort database manually each week as applicable.


----------

